# 155 scenar or 175 SMK



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just picked up a rem spec tactical in hopes of getting serious about long range shooting. I would eventually like to shoot out to 1k. Putting some rough estimates into the JBM calf and doing some research I discovered the scenars have a better BC than the SMKs and should keep me supersonic to 1k while the SMK would only keep me SS out to around 800.I guess my question is what bullet does everyone prefer at LR and why.

Knutson


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have used a lot of 155g Lapuas. They work well for long range work. I've shot them out to a bit over 1200yds. The 175g SmK will do 1K easy also, but you'll end up with more wind and with more drop with the 175 over the 155L. I've killed a few coyotes with this round, it's my bullet of choice for the 308 win.

I loaded with Varget powder, Lapua brass, Fed 210M primers.

With my 700P, i was pushing them 2925fps
with the GAP, i'm shooting them at 2850fps.

xdeano


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

xdeano said:


> With my 700P, i was pushing them 2925fps
> with the GAP, i'm shooting them at 2850fps.
> 
> xdeano


That's with the 175s or 155
I used "factory" specs when using the JBM calc so I only figured about 2650fps for the 175s but I haven't run any real numbers.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Those numbers were for the 155gL.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the Scenar. Like xdeano said, you obviously get more MV out of them and with the higher BC, you get better performance both with wind and drop. I use Varget as well and with the 26" barrel they shot great at 2850fps. I cut 4" off and that dropped to 2790. I will be working up a new load with Lapua brass hopefully in the not so distant future.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the 2925fps with the 700p was with a 26" barrel
the 2850fps was with a 22" barrel.

45.4g Varget is what i am using with the 22" barrel.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> the 2925fps with the 700p was with a 26" barrel
> the 2850fps was with a 22" barrel.
> 
> 45.4g Varget is what i am using with the 22" barrel.
> ...


So is Lapua brass (smaller capacity) the main reason you are getting 2850 with 45.4 and I'm only getting 2790 with 46g Varget and Rem brass? Or are you loading that much closer to the lands than I? Educate me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The case capacity is smaller in Lapua brass for sure. I'm loading to mag SAMMI and jumping. 2.800"

I could be that I'm using a custom cut bartlein barrel vs a rough button factory barrel.

Not really sure.

I run .002" neck tension.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I also load 2.800", FL sized.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am very interested in seeing what my MV will be out of the the 20 incher on it. I did run 20 rds of black hills 168gr match loads and was able to hold an 1.5 in group at 100yds and about a 5 in group at 300 yds for "barrel break in" not very good groups but I think still very respectable considering I had to shoot with a cast on my hand. Might be anothe 6-8 months before I can get down to buisness with the rifle.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

now the 168's are only good for about 800yds. That's where you might be thinking that the 175's won't make it to 1K, they will.

It just depends on how fast you want to push those 155's in the 20" barrel, I'm sure you can get them up in the 2800fps range pretty easy.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I tried the 155 Lapuas and couldn't get them to shoot decent. If I recall they were 1 MOA at 100 and 200 and a bit less than 1.5 at 300. The Blk hills. 168's were a lot more accurate.

I am now loading 175 Berger hunting VLD's and get .5 at 100 and 200 and about .75 at 300. That's as far as I've taken them on paper. This past deer season I was smacking a head sized target at 850 pretty regularly. Still need to try them at 1000. But so far I'm happy.

I'm running them at 2735 from a 24" tube, blk hills brass, Fed match primer and 45.5 grains of varget.

My barrel is a 1 in 10 factory tube, I think this is why the 155's aren't as good as the heavier 175's, twist is too fast. Maybe I'm wrong though, not sure.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I bought 1000 Scenars. The SMK beat them in my rifle. I think I have 300 or 400 left. Anyone that wants to trade them for Berger 140 VLD in 6.5 caliber I'll make you a deal to your advantage.  

Hunting VLD that is.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 80 142 gr SMKs in 6.5 if you would be interested in trading for some 155s


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a couple hundred of those to shoot up, and 100 Ballistic Tip. They say that the barrel of the 6.5 X 284 is only good for 800 rounds. I may have to buy a 6.5 Creedmore to use up what I have. However, thank you for the offer. I wish I could take them off your hands, but I don't think I will shoot anything but the 140 VLD Hunting bullet.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

No problem. They did shoot worth a darn out of my 6.5-285 so I'm shooting the bergers as well.


----------

